# new guy



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hi my name is matt i go by chevyguy97, im new to this and would like to show some of my models. i have been building models for over 20years now. i also own a custom body shop. i have been painting cars for 5 years now. i also build lowriders, and bagged trucks. i have bagged around 8 trucks and painted probley 15 cars and done work on about 100 cars since i opened up my shop. my shop name is BAGMAGIK CONCEPTS, and im in arkansas. im in a model contest on minitruckinweb.com. i did not get into round 1 but i did get in on round 2 and round 3. in round 2 i build a 41 chevy shop truck and was named runner up for that round, also for that round i build a 454ss chevy truck. in round 3 i built a layed out escalade, a 4-door chevy dooley, and a 2-door tahoe and made the tahoe look like the A-TEAM VAN, just for fun. i will be posting some pic's of my models that i have done over the years. thanks for looking.
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/2-3.jpg
here is a pic of my A-TEAM HOE i just got done with.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that ride is sick bro!



post more pics and welcome to layitlow


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/2-2.jpg
here is my dooled out dragger dooley model i just got done with, i made it into a 4-door. and custom paint, i call the paint orange sherbert. it's my ice cream paint job.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/bed.jpg
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/ch...7/insideall.jpg
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/back.jpg
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/4.jpg
this is more pic's of my dooley, it has a custom built frame, bags, air line, air tank, smooth bed floor, custom billet grill, smooth body, custom interor, 454 motor, 22.5 in big truck rims, and custom paint. thanks for the welcome. thanks for looking more to come.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/done.jpg
here is my 41 chevy i did for round 2 on minitruckinweb.com's model contest. i got runner up with this one.
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/theSS.jpg
here is the 454ss model i did for that same contest. these are my shop trucks.
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/6ofus.jpg
here are both of them together.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/baby.jpg
this is my baby. it's 2 99 chevys. i used the cab and x-cab from one then added the x-cab then added the last door off an escalade then added the front cap off an escalade, then put 2 beds together, then painted it lazer blue mat. it has 6 20in volairs onit. it is the worlds longest 1/25th scale model truck. 
http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/red.jpg
this is a 99 chevy that i cut down to be a reg-cab, added an escalade front cap, put on some 24in volairs, bodydropped, raised and smoothed bed floor. corvette motor,seats,drive line. painted brite. red, chrome tanks and compressures,smoothed body, custom frame.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to LIL , enjoy yourself and have fun! 


you got some serious talent!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

how do i post pic's on here with out the link to them, so that when u look at my page u see my pic's not my links. thanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 16 2009, 01:43 PM~15098793
> *how do i post pic's on here with out the link to them, so that when u look at my page u see my pic's not my links. thanks
> *


after the pic is uploaded to photobucket

copy the last line of code under the pic

IMG CODE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k432/chevyguy97/3-3.jpg
this is side shot of my A-TEAM HOE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the interor and frame of the dooley


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

your rides look awsome Keep them coming Welcome to LIL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I WILL NOW BE POSTING ALL MY PIC'S OF MY MODELS IN DYNASTY M.C.C. SHOWCASE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 16 2009, 01:23 PM~15099108
> *your rides look awsome Keep them coming Welcome to LIL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 Brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comments. there are alot of nice builds on here.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

to see some of my builds u can go to minitruckinweb.com and look for the chevyguy97 builds. u can see the build up pic's of the models i did for that contest. and at the end of round 3 on oct.1st u will beable to start voting for a winner for that round, and i would like to invite ya'll to vote for my models or a model the u would like to see win. thanks


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is my 69 dodge charger, GENERAL LEE i am a big dukes of hazzard fan.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a model of the general lee like at the beginning of the movie, i wanted to make a model of the car that the first of the movie just to see if i could do it, and also i had this model laying around. lol. just for fun


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is SKULL RIDER. i took an s-10 and chopped the top added a toyota supra motor, bodydropped, custom frame. painted flat black with silver flames. 18's in the front 20's in the rear. just part of my flat black colletion.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

some sick work up in here ! welcome to the forum homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that s-10 does not have a supra motor in it, sorry for that it has a vtec motor from a honda init. i do have a car with that supra motor init.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this car has the supra motor init. i started with a 1951 chevy fleetline. chopped the top the trunk and the hood. cut out the middle of the car so that the sids were the same as the front and rear. custom frame.smoothed body, bodydropped, 16in wire wheels, painted flat black. this is my chopped lead sled.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

FAWKEN SICK ASS BUILDS HOMMIE! :thumbsup: WELCOME TO LIL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 16 2009, 02:33 PM~15100751
> *FAWKEN SICK ASS BUILDS HOMMIE! :thumbsup: WELCOME TO LIL
> *


X2 sick just sick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 16 2009, 03:54 PM~15100942
> *X2 sick just sick
> *


welcome 2 LIL man! i'm glad u decided to check it out! love the dually! see you at the finish line for round 3! by the way, when's the announcment for round 2 already?! :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my purple and white chevy lade. its a 99 chevy with escalade front cap, cadi tail lights, frenched in plate, bodydropped,raised bed floor, 20in wheels, custom motor its a 427 and it's built to haul.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some fukkin sick work up in here :0 :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i build monster trucks too. i'm a lowrider kinda guy but every now and then i love to put one in the sky, this is an old panel truck that i used the frame down off of an old big foot model i had laying around. and i put s-10 5-stars into the monster truck rims to make it look like it's got chrome wheels on a monster truck.
made all the shocks for left over shock parts and the drive tran is all custom built


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DYNASTY CAR CLUB BUILD OFF WILL START ON THE 20TH OF SEPT. IM IN AND READY TO GO. THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my 99 reg cab chevy, i cut it down to a reg cab, put on some 22in spiners, painted true blue with flames off of the escalade model, shaved everything, smooth front bumper, this is something u might see riding around your town.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya nice lookin builds bro....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good lookin work that crewcab came out nice


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK UP IN HERE HOMIE !


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

those are some bad ass models


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the props guys, just wait till the DYNASTY mcc build off starts, ive got somthing up my sleeve just waiting to come out.
build off starts the 20th.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some sick builds bro!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks great homie


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the props, i realy like being on here with all the builders, there are some bad ass models on lil and im glad to be here. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

minitruckin mag came out this month, and i am the runner up for the build off contest for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 2 2009, 03:06 AM~15246846
> *minitruckin mag came out this month, and i am the runner up for the build off contest for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BROTHER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 2 2009, 05:06 AM~15246846
> *minitruckin mag came out this month, and i am the runner up for the build off contest for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, man i forgot about having this forum. i have not been in here is so long. lol i guess i need to up date it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 16 2009, 08:51 PM~15101956
> *
> 
> 
> ...




love this whip :wow: sick work bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well an update on the purple and white chevy. the motor and the wheels have been taken from it. i needed them parts to put on the x-cab S-10 im building for minitruckn.


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

sweet builds, orange dually is sick.checkout my grille on the 76 dually tell me what you think.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------

